# Nashua stove and piping question.



## rippinryno (Nov 24, 2015)

So, my first question is, can you put double wall backwards through wall or does it matter?  My 2nd question is, where the heck is the water coming from!

On my stove, the pipe comes up about 5ft then goes out through a wall and then back up to the cap.  We got some snow so at first i thought the water was coming in from snowmelt.  Well last evening I fired it up and noticed a drip right after the double wall where the adapter goes into my single wall inside the building.  It is not coming through the construction or thimble, it appears to be coming from inside the double wall and then it's leaking at the connecton causing it to drip on the floor (or the bucket that i now have in place).

Do i need to use sealant on all of my connections outside to prevent this.

Next question....can you run double wall pipe backwards when going through aw all? I have mine going in what i thought was the correct direction but am not positive, they say there should be an arrow on it, but i can't find one.

thank you in advance guys. Also, this little stove is mighty!  it heats an uninsulated garage very quickly and with the built in blower it's amazing!

One last thing, how hot can double wall get while going through the wall?  i know this is common but have trouble finding a definitive answer on here.  I have a laser temp guage that i shoot at the double wall and after a long day of ripping with some hot coles the double wall is near 200 degrees going into the wall, now of course the outside is barely warm to the touch.

thanks.


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2015)

This is a completely illegal and unsafe chimney install. Stove pipe can not be used through the wall or outside. This needs to be replaced with class A chimney pipe with a class A tee, and a class A thimble + short class A connector pipe through the wall. There will be a storm collar on the thimble that gets sealed with silicone adhesive. This should make for a leak free installation.

Also, you might want to check with your insurance company and the local inspecting authority regarding having a wood stove in a garage. It is not legal in many jurisdictions.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

The through wall is a class a triple wall pipe.  The black pipe is legal outside as well as inside with 24" clearance on the inside.  It is also legal to heat my garage here the entire town does it.  The storm collar is there with the thimble and is caulked in.  Sorry I kept referring to it as double wall.  It is a through wall class a Ul listed


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> The through wall is a class a triple wall pipe. The black pipe is legal outside as well as inside with 24" clearance on the inside. It is also legal to heat my garage here the entire town does it. The storm collar is there with the thimble and is caulked in.


Ok where do you live to my knowledge there is nowhere in the states that allows for black pipe outside.  Also nowhere to my knowledge that requires 24" to combustibles from single wall pipe it is 18".  As far as the wood stove in garages thing it is against code in most areas but really the big problem comes from your insurance most don't allow it and if they find out they can and very well may drop you.  Just because most do it does not mean that it is safe or that it passes code.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2015)

He is in Illinois.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

So the outside requires double wall?


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> So the outside requires double wall?


yes


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok thanks I have 2 sections of black double wall


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> Ok thanks I have 2 sections of black double wall


double wall stove pipe or insulated class a chimney pipe?   Double wall stove pipe does not meet the requirement for chimney


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

It's double wall chimney pipe.  Air insulated they call it.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DuraVent...Chimney-Stove-Pipe-in-Black-6DVL-48/202269780


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

So that double wall is not suffiient?


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> It's double wall chimney pipe. Air insulated they call it.


That is for interior use only it is stove pipe not chimney pipe


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

That's misleading they call it chimney stove pipe lol.  What do I need for outside?  I've been told double wall


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

Why do they make and sell a single wall tee?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

Also back to my original question how hot does the through wall pipe get?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> Why do they make and sell a single wall tee?



To connect rear vent stoves to the interior stove pipe.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 25, 2015)

I am amazed at how much black pipes see regularly outside of buildings.


----------



## begreen (Nov 26, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> That's misleading they call it chimney stove pipe lol.  What do I need for outside?  I've been told double wall


To better understand proper installation methods download the installation manual from DureaVent's literature section for installing a chimney. 
http://www.duravent.com/docs/product/L150_W.pdf
also read this article:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chimney-passing-a-chimney-through-the-wall.147754/
Stove pipe (double or single wall) can only be used in the interior of the room. It connects the stove to the chimney. 






rippinryno said:


> I am amazed at how much black pipes see regularly outside of buildings.


I'm amazed at how much I see people speeding. Just today I saw a woman on our local rural roads flying along at what was at least 60mph on a 35mph road. Can't say when there will be a bicyclist, pedestrian, ice patch, deer or other accident waiting for her, but it is likely to happen eventually at that speed.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 26, 2015)

Rural road with a 35mph speed limit?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 26, 2015)

Nobody has answered my questions from original post.


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> Rural road with a 35mph speed limit?


A lot of rural roads are not flat and straight like in the midwest.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 28, 2015)

So nobody know how hot my through wall piece can safely get?


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2015)

How would one know when this is an illegal installation? Call the pipe manufacturer tech support and see what they say.


----------



## bholler (Nov 28, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> So nobody know how hot my through wall piece can safely get?


follow the installation directions and use the right parts and you will be fine.  This pips is tested to stand up to a 2100 degree chimney fire without transfering enough heat to the outside to cause a fire


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> How would one know when this is an illegal installation? Call the pipe manufacturer tech support and see what they say.


Lol you poor thing.  For the record I'm not in any township or city.  Just wondered how hot the triple wall gets .  Thanks for referring me to the company obviously you don't have an answer but maybe somebody else will.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> A lot of rural roads are not flat and straight like in the midwest.


That's not the point.  A lot of rural roads dOnt have posted speed limits.  In fact none do in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bholler (Nov 29, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> A lot of rural roads dOnt have posted speed limits. In fact none do in my neck of the woods.


Then they have a state set speed limit we have some unmarked roads near us but an unmarked road has a speed limit of 35 in pa.  There are no public roads in the us with no speed limit i am sorry.


----------



## bholler (Nov 29, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> For the record I'm not in any township or city.


There are still state code in effect so it is still technically illegal.  but honestly the legality of it should be second to the safety which this install is not safe.



rippinryno said:


> Thanks for referring me to the company obviously you don't have an answer but maybe somebody else will.


We are referring you to the company because they are the ones that can give you the correct answer.  We have no way of giving you an answer without knowing the ambient temp the internal pipe temp and the length of time at that temp.  And they will ask you the same thing.    Honestly what difference does it make?  Install it according to the instructions and there will be no problems.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 29, 2015)

bholler said:


> Then they have a state set speed limit we have some unmarked roads near us but an unmarked road has a speed limit of 35 in pa.  There are no public roads in the us with no speed limit i am sorry.



Our unmarked roads are 55


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 29, 2015)

bholler said:


> There are still state code in effect so it is still technically illegal.  but honestly the legality of it should be second to the safety which this install is not safe.
> 
> 
> We are referring you to the company because they are the ones that can give you the correct answer.  We have no way of giving you an answer without knowing the ambient temp the internal pipe temp and the length of time at that temp.  And they will ask you the same thing.    Honestly what difference does it make?  Install it according to the instructions and there will be no problems.


 What's not safe about it?  The outside pipe ?


----------



## webfish (Nov 29, 2015)

The OP obviously doesn't want to listen or an answer. Shutting this one down..


----------

